# Anime Boston



## DArtJunkie (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey all....I'm hoping to be in the Artist's Alley at Anime Boston this year. I know it's 'technically' an Anime con, but I've seen a growing presence of furries attending, and was curious if any of you are planning/thinking of attending. Always nice to see friendly furry faces when surrounded by tons of anime fandom! ;D


----------



## luna husky (Mar 24, 2010)

:-D ill be there  it will be nice to see another fur there.  im working in the First Robotics Panel   ill have a grey siberian husky tail on  33 inches long. 

with my team uniform 1761


----------



## FurryNate (Mar 30, 2010)

i'll be there!


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 30, 2010)

are people getting in fursuits and going?


----------



## FurryNate (Mar 30, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> are people getting in fursuits and going?


i'll have my ears on... nothing more(if i had it hell yes)


----------



## DArtJunkie (Mar 31, 2010)

If you hit the Artists Alley and see a chick wearing black and neon green ears, tail, and hopefully paws, that'd be me.


----------



## FurryNate (Mar 31, 2010)

DArtJunkie said:


> If you hit the Artists Alley and see a chick wearing black and neon green ears, tail, and hopefully paws, that'd be me.


have an AIM? we could talk further about it, i have questions


----------



## entropicage (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm too far to go to AB anymore. I do have a bunch of my friends working on the security team though, so be nice to them.


----------



## FurryNate (Mar 31, 2010)

entropicage said:


> I'm too far to go to AB anymore. I do have a bunch of my friends working on the security team though, so be nice to them.


sure lol, this will be my FIRST convention ever...


----------



## DArtJunkie (Apr 1, 2010)

Umm....I think I technically have AIM through gmail...when I use gchat I can talk w. people through their AIM names. 
d walker art @gmail dot com.


----------



## luna husky (Apr 4, 2010)

it was great seeing you there hope to see you again


----------



## moojlet (Apr 4, 2010)

anime boston was happy funtimes!  i unno if any of you saw me. i was female Denmark (hetalia) friday and then female joker on saturday


----------



## FurryNate (Apr 5, 2010)

moojlet said:


> anime boston was happy funtimes!  i unno if any of you saw me. i was female Denmark (hetalia) friday and then female joker on saturday


i yelled "why so serious" to you!  i was with Luna(huge husky tail) my friend(large fox tail, small fox ears) me (large orange ears... small fox tail) and Nekeo(small wolf tail) haha


----------



## Istanbul (Apr 5, 2010)

Is there a reason there are three threads by this name?


----------



## luna husky (Apr 5, 2010)

no not really  just friends talking about it  ect at differnt times


----------

